

Twitch Plays Lego (live from 31C3) - feklee
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayslego

======
feklee
Round 3:
[http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayslego](http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayslego)

Enter adjacent coordinates, then watch blocks being built (with some delay).

